# Reshack ? sur mac



## Joµana (5 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour ,
Je suis tout nouveau switcher sur mac , ( samedi qui vient de passer ) , et quelque chose que j'adorais faire sur windows , c'était de traduire les petits softs anglais , parce que je n'aime pas trop avoir de l'anglais au milieux de plein de log francais , sa fait sale 
J'utilisais donc Reshack , qui ouvrait les .Exe  , et qui me permettait très facilement , de changer les textes du logiciels qui se trouvaient dans une partie DIALOG , et j'aurai voulu savoir quel logiciel permet de faire sa sous macosX 
Merci


----------



## GrandGibus (5 Juillet 2005)

salut, et bienvenu,

un pointeur pour débuter: ICI.

Ensuite, tout dépend de l'origine de ton programme (natif mac os x, java, émulé X11). Il me semble que les ressources sont en clair sous les applications natives mac os x. Au pire, le développeur pack est gratuit lui, et permet un peu à l'instar de Reshack de faire l'internationalisation.


----------



## ntx (5 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir,
tu peux le faire avec les outils de développement d'Apple (disponible sur ton CD de Mac OSX ou sur le site d'Apple).
Avec un clic droit sur une application, tu fais "Afficher le contenu du paquet", tu vas dans le répertoire "Contents/Resources". Avec Interface Builder, tu peux éditer les ressources qui se trouvent dans les répertoires *.lproj. 
Si ton application est en anglais, pour la traduire du fais une copie du répertoire English.lproj que tu nommes French.lproj et tu traduits.
Bon courage ...


----------



## Joµana (7 Juillet 2005)

Merci pour cette réponse qui m'est déjà d'une grande aide , mais j'ai un second problème , avec quel application puisje ouvrir les .nib , parce que avec applescipt , il me dit : Impossible de lire le dictionnaire de l?application ou de l?extension car il n?est pas pilotable.


----------



## Didier Guillion (7 Juillet 2005)

Joµana a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour cette réponse qui m'est déjà d'une grande aide , mais j'ai un second problème , avec quel application puisje ouvrir les .nib , parce que avec applescipt , il me dit : Impossible de lire le dictionnaire de l?application ou de l?extension car il n?est pas pilotable.




Les fichiers .nib s'ouvrent avec Interface Builder. (Developer/application/interface builder.app)

Cordialement


----------

